# برنامج أذربيجان



## هبة العجمي (9 أغسطس 2019)

لعشاق المغامرات والسفر إلى الدول العربية والأوروبية من أجل السياحة وممارسة الهوايات المميزة لديهم، قامت شركة سفنكس ترافل بعمل برنامج سياحي أذربيجان 10 ايام يشمل الكثير من الأماكن السياحية الخلابة والجاذبة للسياح ومنها الحمامات الكبريتية التي تعالج الكثير من الأمراض لذا تعتبر مقصد سياحي هام، هذا بالإضافة لزيارة مدينة الملاهي والتمتع بقضاء وقت ممتع برفقة أطفالك والاستمتاع بالألعاب الترفيهية الموجودة بداخل الملاهي، ويمكنك أيضًا زيارة كهوف فاردزيا والتي قامت ببناؤه الملكة تمارا، وإذا كنت من هواة التاريخ وزيارة الأماكن السياحية التاريخية فعليك بزيارة قلعة الرباط والتي يرجع تاريخها للقرن السابع عشر وشيدت على الطراز العثماني، وأيضًا للتوجه لمشاهدة النافورات الراقصة وعروضها الرائعة.
برنامج سياحي أذربيجان 10 أيام​


----------

